# Women!



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

AAAAAAAAArgggh. :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Been Dumped ?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

No. Just had to do the dumping for a change.

Was backed into a corner there was no need to be backed into - problems being created where there were none. Now I feel shitty cos I had to be a bastard & she's crying in the arms of her best friend.

Wonder what the rest of Sunday will bring? :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Hmmmmm been there, why is it women always want to try and fix something thats not broken :?


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

yep.. women

but hey you still have a good looking car in the right colour too  .

go get some fresh air... & tunes.... :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wait till you get married...then it is more fun. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

worse thing about dumping a chick is finding out shes seeing another guy before your seeing another chick so you have moment of weekness go round there beg forgiveness tell her youll do anything to take you back. she takes ya back, then after a week you realise the reason you dumped her and have to do it all over again.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But women can be lovely creatures 8) :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Wait till you get married...then it is more fun. :wink:


Fun oh thats what it is :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Wait till you get married...then it is more fun. :wink:


'cos then when you dump her, she'll take you to the cleaners :twisted: (hence my beautiful TT  ) .

Hev x 
(can't live with us, can't live without us [smiley=gorgeous.gif] )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Wait till you get married...then it is more fun. :wink:
> ...


Gay men don't worry about this so much. :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


That's something new V, using an Internet Forum to announce you are 'coming out of the closet'!!! :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear this, Mart  
I'm sure words like "time will heal" won't help much ...
... but just give it time and eventually you will feel better again - and fine someone new 



jonah said:


> Hmmmmm been there, why is it women always want to try and fix something thats not broken :?


Could it be the case that men are sort of happy with the status quo and don't want to rock the boat while women these days will no longer put up with unsatisfactory situations :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm been there, why is it women always want to try and fix something thats not broken :?
> ...


Right....women love winging a lot. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


I think you misread: we're not putting up with bad behaviour by the male species any longer 8)

And I know a few men who winge considerably more than women


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

And us men arnt putting up with womens bad behaviour anymore either.............. right boys ?............... boys ............ guys where ya gone :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> And us men arnt putting up with womens bad behaviour anymore either.............. right boys ?............... boys ............ guys where ya gone :lol:


Awww, they are all gone home  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Im just joking 3 of my favorite people of all time are female.....my mum  maggie and elizabeth the 1st


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Men are the biggest tarts on this planet! :lol: . They have to be looked at in dressing rooms by us women to judge what they want to buy. You all moan and winge when it rains on your nice new polished cars. And you all have to have a fixation about going to the gym and when you don't you all get all really annoyed and in a tantrum! :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

We go to the gym because women prefer men well build. We do so many sacrifices and all we get is more winging.

And my wife hates going shopping with me as I spend too much time trying clothes.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Gay men don't worry about this so much. :lol:





> That's something new V, using an Internet Forum to announce you are 'coming out of the closet'!!! :roll: :lol: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: roflmao - well I would be if my back wasn't locked up  

After all these years V, you've finally come out  :wink:



vlastan said:


> And my wife hates going shopping with me as I spend too much time trying clothes.


It's normally the other way around V :wink: You must be a woman :roll:

Mart - sorry to hear of your situation

Sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> We go to the gym because women prefer men well build.


I'd hope that you go to the gym for your own benefit 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I love women - even when they mince yer brains and mash yer emotions. Of course they only do that because one allows them to, by having feelings for the little minxes in the first place.

Mart, if she's crying, she's feeling something. Whether you see it it or feel it yourself is another matter.

Get round there with a token and tell her you love her heaps and dont want her to be unhappy (if that' the case). Communicate, sort it out, or move on.

Would this be a certain person who used to post here? If so she always struck me as sweet and kind. Good qualities. 'Anything worth having is worth fighting for' etc....

We've all been in the misery space, some more recently than others. :wink: Trust me, no matter how much one might think one does, one never truly knows what the other person is thinking. That in itself is not a problem as long as you can put their happiness first but also take charge of your own thoughts and feelings and keep happy. She is responsible for her own feelings. Everyone is.

Things have a habit of resolving themselves. Hope yer both feeling better about stuff today.

Life is good.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Would this be a certain person who used to post here? If so she always struck me as sweet and kind. Good qualities. 'Anything worth having is worth fighting for' etc....
> Life is good.


I'm 99.99999999% sure that its not who you're thinking of


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

:lol:

yeah, you're right there!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

:wink:


----------

